

Report: 51% of web site traffic is 'non-human' and mostly malicious  - yarapavan
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/foremski/report-51-of-web-site-traffic-is-non-human-and-mostly-malicious/2201

======
kanamekun
The server logs for my sites reflect a great number of bots as well.

EC2 especially is home to a great number of bots that scan and probe sites for
vulnerabilities. We completely blocked EC2 and bot traffic fell, but then
users complained that they couldn't pin pictures from my site. It turned out
that Pinterest uses EC2 to grab files when users pin pictures... so we had to
turn EC2 access back on unfortunately.

------
NameNickHN
> Incapsula offers a service aimed at securing small > and medium sized
> businesses.

No wonder they are telling people that there is a problem. Reminds me a bit of
all those anti virus and firewall software companies.

~~~
corin_
In other breaking news, advertising companies report that 100% of website
traffic wants to buy _my_ product!

------
postit
log analyzing the last month access approximately 1/3 of our web traffic is
generated by crawler bots.

~~~
fuzzix
51% of zdnet.com is PR fluff churnalism.

Only 49% is legitimate banner ads.

------
baltcode
Is it only considered malicious if it disobeys robots.txt?

------
iamdann
What was the name of that company that would post bad Yelp reviews then
contact the company offering to even things out by posting positive reviews in
exchange for cash?

Not sure what made me think of that...

